# QLD, MACKAY, Ocean Fish this saturday the 14th



## mrjosh80 (May 1, 2014)

Hey all,

Conditions look good for this saturday, NW/SW winds so I'm thinking its time for a fish in the ocean. Would be keen for slade reef (out from the marina) or Cape Hillsborough - never done that one but I'll check the green zone maps tonight. Saw some guys out there two weeks ago on kayaks and it looked amazing.

Let me know if you're keen, I definitely am haven't been out for a few weeks now!

Cheers, Josh


----------



## mackayaker (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi Josh, Welcome mate! I will be heading up to Dumbleton for a paddle/live baiting/luring session at daybreak, if you get no takers you are welcome to come along, as is anyone else of course but it should be nice conditions wherever you go. (maybe some rain around though) :? Good Luck Mate!

Cheers Scotty


----------



## mrjosh80 (May 1, 2014)

Thanks Scotty, glad to be here the fishing is absolutely amazing!

I actually went to Dumbleton a few weeks ago and had no luck so I may still try Cape Hillsborough - always keen though so drop me a line if you're going out.

Good luck tomorrow!

Josh


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi ya Fella's

Have to work this weekend.Havn't been out for ages... 

Good luck over the weekend............

Cheers

Stevo..................


----------



## mackayaker (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi Bungy, Good to hear from ya mate! Hope everything is going well. See you out there some day soon.

Cheers


----------



## mrjosh80 (May 1, 2014)

Hey guys,

Scotty how did you go on Saturday?

Ended up heading out to Slade Reef on Saturday, late start so I got drenched half way over and took cover behind the marina wall - chased pelagics for a few hours then headed home for beverage.

Sunday hit up Cape Hillsborough, found a fantastic spot with several really big hits on the line. Think one was a 'bluey' as it had obviously gone into the rock after the initial hit which only ended up breaking my 50lb line. The second ended up being a massive sea turtle though, dragged me and the kayak all over the shop for a good ten minutes before I ended up having to cut the line. Not good... tried to drag him to shore but he was pulling me into the reef which was getting precarious. Will definitely be going there again though!


----------



## mackayaker (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi Josh, Great shot of Wedge Island, looked like perfect conditions. We did pretty well at Dumbleton, check out my trip report for photos etc. in the trip reports section and an extended report on my Blog. Well done for getting out there mate!

Cheers Scotty


----------

